# 2 kids type 1



## marydoll37 (Oct 30, 2012)

hi my 2 kids r type 1 diabetic they r 5 and 11 
and i find it a struggle sometimes and i dont know anyone else who has more than one child that is diabetic.
amd hoping by joining here that someone one here has to deal with 2 or more that are diabetic and just chat 2 me


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Marydoll, welcome to the forum,

Very sorry to hear you are struggling, I know how difficult it is with just managing one child with D, it must be exhausting for you. 

I don't think ( though could be wrong) there are any members here dealing with 2 kids. I know there is a mum on the children with diabetes mailing system (google CWD), May be worth joining there too. But stick around here, there are lots of supportive and informative people if you need advice or just to vent


----------



## marydoll37 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hi Marydoll, welcome to the forum,
> 
> Very sorry to hear you are struggling, I know how difficult it is with just managing one child with D, it must be exhausting for you.
> 
> I don't think ( though could be wrong) there are any members here dealing with 2 kids. I know there is a mum on the children with diabetes mailing system (google CWD), May be worth joining there too. But stick around here, there are lots of supportive and informative people if you need advice or just to vent


thanks for that info hanmillmum  i will have a look at it 
people will properly get fed up with having vent


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 30, 2012)

No vent away, get it off your chest, we are all here to support one another. How long have your two been diagnosed and what regime are they on if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## marydoll37 (Oct 30, 2012)

my 11 yr old as been diabetic 5 yrs in december
my 5 yr old january this yr 
they r both on insulin 3 times a day and they get the same insulin 
i am carb counting with my youngest but not my oldest


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Marydoll and welcome.

It must be exhausting with two of them, and both still young.  I only have the one son with T1, but he is 17, diagnosed just before his 16th birthday so I have no experience of even dealing with a young child with it.  

When I first joined the forum there used to be a lady on here with two sons both T1, but I haven't seen her posting for a very long time.  I can't think of her name now either unfortunately.  Her boys were both over 10 though I think, but I am not sure when they were diagnosed.

Please do come on here and vent whenever you need to.  Everyone is lovely and at times you just need to 'talk' to someone who 'gets it' from your side as a mother.  I appreciate it has to be difficult living with T1 day in and day out, but to live it as a mother is also very testing (to say the least at some times).  

What actual insulins are you children on, given that they are on 3 times a day injections?  My son is on 3 times a day (well meant to be - if he bothers to inject) but that seems to be a very odd way of managing it.  He is on Humilin M3 in the mornings, Novorapid for dinner & evening snacks and Lantus at bedtime.  Most people either seem to be on mixed insulins twice a day or 4 times a day with rapid acting and a basal insulin.  My boy's regime was just created to avoid him having to inject at school.

Please do feel free to chat away on here, we will all be here to listen and empathise.  I hope unburdening yourself is helping a little.

Tina


----------



## delb t (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome Marydoll- just got the 1 type 1 son - although everytime I go to the drop in clinic I always see loads of siblings waiting to be seen - feel free to ask away and welcome again


----------



## marydoll37 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi tina 63
my kids r on humlinm3 in the morning   humalog at dinner and levermir and bedtime x


----------



## bev (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Marydoll37,

If you join 'CWD' you will find there are quite a few (sadly) families with more than one child with Type 1 - it is becoming fairly common now so you will be in good company. Bev


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2012)

This is the link for Children with diabetes UK:

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## lynx36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi There

I have two daughters with type1 age 21 and age 14 , my 21 yr old daughter is a twin and i thought that her twin brother would ended up with diabetes but it pass down to my younger daughter.

My 21 yr old was diagnosed at the age of 5 and my 14 yr old was diagnosed at the age of 4 n half and both also suffer from epileptic seizures but this is two fold. One is related to a sugar crash called diabetic seizure were their BM levels can crash fast causing a seizure. And they both suffer epileptic seizures.


Dave




marydoll37 said:


> hi my 2 kids r type 1 diabetic they r 5 and 11
> and i find it a struggle sometimes and i dont know anyone else who has more than one child that is diabetic.
> amd hoping by joining here that someone one here has to deal with 2 or more that are diabetic and just chat 2 me


----------



## Medusa (Dec 7, 2012)

marydoll37 said:


> hi my 2 kids r type 1 diabetic they r 5 and 11
> and i find it a struggle sometimes and i dont know anyone else who has more than one child that is diabetic.
> amd hoping by joining here that someone one here has to deal with 2 or more that are diabetic and just chat 2 me



hi both me and my bro are diabetic type one he was diagnosed as a child but me in my early twenties, it is unusual so i am told for sibling type ones but hopefully at some point they will be able to support eachother and at least they know what each other is going through


----------

